
Netflix Edits Why’s Graphic Depiction of Suicide - DanBC
https://www.vulture.com/2019/07/netflix-edits-13-reasons-whys-graphic-depiction-of-suicide.html
======
DanBC
This is a welcome move. It comes a bit late, after having caused the deaths of
a few people, but late is better than never.

Let's hope Netflix continues to consider the harm their shows can cause (
_Sharp Objects_ being another example of irresponsible broadcasting) and make
changes to production.

